# Do you have any idea who this character carved in Baalbek is?



## HELLBOY (May 19, 2021)

*HB:* It's like seeing a Pterodactyl man. It even reminded me of the minor god in India too many, Garuda.


*





The gate of the temple of Jupiter.*​
According to Wikipedia:
-In ancient times it was a Phoenician sanctuary dedicated to the god Baal.
bá'al or bēl, which in several languages of the northwestern Semitic area (such as Hebrew or Akkadian) means 'lord'. The term Baalbek would then mean 'lord of the Bekaa' and would probably be related to the oracle and the sanctuary dedicated to the god Baal or Bēl (often identified as Hadad, god of the sun, of the tempest and of the fertility of the earth ) and Anat, goddess of violence and war, sister and consort of Baal (later identified with Astarte), perhaps associated with Tammuz (later identified with Adonis), god of spring regeneration.
The identification with the biblical Baal-Gad (Book of Joshua 11,17; 12,7), collected as the northern limit of Joshua's conquest, is today contested, maintaining rather that the biblical locality must be identified with the city of Ḥāṣbayyā, in southeastern Lebanon, or perhaps with Bāniyās (ancient Caesarea Philippi), on the Golan Heights.

-The Hebrew historian Flavius Josephus (1st century) records the passage of Alexander the Great through Baalbek on his march to Damascus. In Hellenistic times, under the rule of the Ptolemaic dynasty, and from 198 BC. C. by the Seleucid Empire, the city was renamed Heliopolis (‘city of the sun’). The Ptolemaic rulers probably favored the identification of the god Baal with the Egyptian sun god, Ra, and the Greek god Helios, in order to cement a greater cultural fusion within their own territories.

-After the Roman conquest of the city in 64 BC. C., the divinity of the sanctuary was identified with Jupiter, still conserving some of the characteristics of the ancient indigenous divinity and assuming the form and name of Heliopolitan Jupiter. The god was represented with lightning bolts in his hands and framed between two bulls, the animal that accompanied the god Baal. The other associated gods were identified with Venus and Bacchus. The cult assumes a mythical and mysterious character, which probably favored its spread. Baalbek - Wikipedia

*HB:* Ok, here I stop with wikipedia because I'm just looking for who is the character carved in this city. We have the Phoenicians, Mesopotamians, Romans, Greeks mixed in there, if we let ourselves be carried away by the representations of Baal, do you see any similarity?

Representations of the god Baal, by the way, also some interesting puns with this name:
Baal (also spelled Beel, Bel, etc.) becomes part of numerous compound names:

- Hanibaal> Hannibal (name)
-Asdrubaal> Asdrúbal (name)
-Bael
-Baltasar> Baltasar (name)
-Beltis <Baaltis (in Egypt).
-Baal Zvuv or Belzebuth (see Beelzebub).





Melkart was a Phoenician deity from the city of Tire, to whom the temple of Heracles in the ancient city of Cádiz was originally consecrated. His cult, centered on the sacred fire of the cities, spread throughout the colonies of Tire.

It was the Phoenician form of the god Baal.



The temple of Heracles Melkart in Gades.



It looks more like these Sumerian men.





​I could almost assure you that that eagle carries a snake in its beak, which reminds me of the Agula vs Serpent thread. Eagle versus Serpent - What does It Mean?



The decoration is by the way very similar to that of the Aqueduct of Santa Fe in Mexico. SH Archive - 1671 Aqueduct of Santa Fe in Nova Mexico


----------



## OfTheBrave (May 20, 2021)

The closest match to me would be with what is referred to as the "Eagle-Headed Genius" from sumeria.
I couldn't find a version of this character where he is mid-flight, so not really sure.
The two sites are about 670 miles apart as the crow flies so in the bigger picture, not that far.



​I often wonder about the state of these "ancient" sites and whether their state of ruin is due to the time that has passed or if possibly they were intentionally "ruined" just as certain groups make a point to ruin such sites today. I guess they could have done a better job, so I suppose maybe an earthquake did the damage.

To me, the figure you highlighted appears to be a winged man with possibly a snake in his hand.
The head shape could either be a hat or a plume of feathers.

It appears that there was another winged figure in between the eagle and the one in question as you can see the wing immediately to the left of the figure we're talking about.

Also of note, the eagle with the snake appears to be carrying a version of a caduceus in it's talons


----------



## Citezenship (May 20, 2021)

Sorry for the wiki's

Marduk comes to mind, God of Bel-balonia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marduk
The iconoclasm wiki has most of mentioned above, again sorrt for the wiki but as good as any place to start.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iconoclasm


----------



## HELLBOY (May 20, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Sorry for the wiki's
> 
> Marduk comes to mind, God of Bel-balonia
> 
> ...


That is something that I have always kept in mind, the religious "fanaticism" in certain people is great, in every religion there are always more spiritual and more caring people and they really care to understand the people they are evangelizing, perhaps an example in Mexico It would be Bernardino de Sahagun: Bernardino de Sahagún - Wikipedia  But there is always the other faction that takes religion to the extreme, they seek to erase entire cultures forever and if possible all of them, it can be said that they are genosides.
I have heard a certain Psychiatrist say that most Psychopaths abound in positions of power, because that is the personality that defines them and he identifies today many current politicians in Mexico as authentic Psychopaths, I do not know if there is a cure for this type of pathology and I know that this pathology may have existed throughout history, already in itself the human being has a great tendency to violence.
She is a psychiatrist and knows that in the Church itself there are secret mafias.
Changing the subject, since you mention the iconoclasm and that perhaps it was also used to erase the black people of royal nobility in Europe and perhaps also the USA.
Investigating about Baalbek I went to find a queen of Phoenician origin who ruled over Israel together with a king Ahab, the woman is a redhead and white skin while the people around her more seem people similar to Native Americans, also Ogilby presents everything otherwise, dark or black people ruling over white skinned people.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jezebel






OfTheBrave said:


> The closest match to me would be with what is referred to as the "Eagle-Headed Genius" from sumeria.
> I couldn't find a version of this character where he is mid-flight, so not really sure.
> The two sites are about 670 miles apart as the crow flies so in the bigger picture, not that far.
> 
> ...


In fact, wikipedia emphasizes that certain Phoenician gods are inspired by Mesopotamians, and you know we have Greeks, Romans, and Byzantine Christians in the mix.
They consider Baal a demon and at the same time there is an equivalent of gods who are equal. Saturn = Baal and children are sacrificed to both.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_(deity)Men is drawing attention to this nice Eagle devouring a snake that already appeared in a "whim" of Piranesi: Eagle versus Serpent - What does It Mean?
For me it would be one more clue about the origin of the Aztecs like the Lombards who lived with the Byzantines in Italy. SH Archive - Welcome to Tenochtitlan as it was in 1520
The Aztecs are sacrificing people and they paint it blue with the color of the sacrifice (it also meant the same for the Mayans, this book tells us about a country called Yucatan that the Spanish found where, by the way, they sacrificed children and these deities had a lot of to do with the sun, both in Mexico and Norumbega, according to David Ingram, also in Peru. SH Archive - Country that the Spaniards Found in 1521, Called Yucatan


----------



## Megalonymous (May 20, 2021)

its an eagle holding a heralds staff and that's a cupid. soffit of entrance to bacchus temple.


----------



## HELLBOY (May 20, 2021)

Megalonymous said:


> its an eagle holding a heralds staff and that's a cupid. soffit of entrance to bacchus temple.


Right, apparently it's Bacchus and Cupid.
The cult of Dionysus had an influence later in Rome, between the 2nd and 3rd centuries BC. C., introduced from Magna Grecia (the Greek peoples of southern Italy), and through Etruria, influenced by Greece. The Romans worshiped their Roman equivalent, Bacchus, his name derives from bacchanal. The bacchanalia were parties that were celebrated in secret and with the sole participation of women in the grove of Simila.
According to Herodotus, Valerius Mersalla Corvinus and Plutarch, in their treatise on Isis and Osiris, Dionysus was Osiris himself. He was also associated with Serapis.
Dionysus absorbs together with Zeus the role of Sabacio, a Thracian / Phrygian deity to whom broken pottery was sacrificed (probably to prevent another from breaking in the fire). In the Roman pantheon, Sabacio happened to be an alternative name of Bacchus.
Dionysus is also equated with Liber (mythology) (also Liber Pater). Liber ("the free one") was a god of fertility and growth, married to Libera. His party was the Liberalia. Dionysus - Wikipedia
HB: It reminds me of the name of the country Liberia on old maps where I think Cartago was located?
Dionysus the same one who gave his power to turn things to gold to King Midas, interesting!
https://www.alamy.es/cupid-figura-t...1&vd=0&lb=&fi=2&edrf=0&ispremium=1&flip=0&pl=Is it a baculo what it carries in its beak or claws?
The beak I have no doubt that it is a snake.
https://www.alamy.es/la-figura-de-c...1&vd=0&lb=&fi=2&edrf=0&ispremium=1&flip=0&pl=Baalbek
It is related to the noun bá'al or bēl which in several languages of the Northwest Semitic area (such as Hebrew or Akkadian) means 'sir'. The term Baalbek would then mean 'lord of the Bekaa' and would probably be related to the oracle and the sanctuary dedicated to the god Baal or Bēl (often identified as Hadad, god of the sun, of the tempest and of the fertility of the earth ) and Anat, goddess of violence and war, sister and consort of Baal (later identified with Astarte), perhaps associated with Tammuz (later identified with Adonis), god of spring regeneration. The religious practices of these temples surely contemplated, as in other neighboring cultures, sacred prostitution, animal sacrifices (and perhaps also human) and ritual offerings to the divinities.
Apparently, the place is a triad of gods: in honor of the Heliopolitan Triad: Jupiter, Mercury and Venus. Which surely have their derivatives such as:
Greek - Dionysus = Roman - Bacchus.
Greek - Aphrodite = Roman - Venus.
Greek - Zeus = Roman - Jupiter.
Interestingly it is home to
Barbara de Nicomedia, known as Santa Barbara: Barbara of Nicomedia - zxc.wiki
She was the daughter of a satrap named Dioscorus, who locked her in a castle to prevent her from marrying so young and to avoid Christian proselytism. During his imprisonment he had teachers who taught him poetry and philosophy, among other subjects. For this reason, and because her father was absent, Barbara converted to Christianity and sent a message to Origen, considered a scholar of the Christian Church, to go and educate her in this faith. After being baptized, she had a third window built in her room, thus symbolizing the Holy Trinity.
HB: It's strong!


----------



## Citezenship (May 20, 2021)

Maybe we should be looking for one of these,

​The _Casale Rotondo_, a cylindrical tomb near the sixth milestone on the Appian Way, is often identified as being the tomb of Corvinus, but this is debatable.[11] Corvinus is also recorded in an inscription as being one of the three friends of Gaius Cestius responsible for erecting statues that once stood at the site of the famous Pyramid of Cestius which is located close to the Porta San Paolo in Rome.

My confirmation bias got pinged by the name Corvinus and my mind read Covid, small world eh.

In 2014 another luxurious villa of Corvinus on the island of Elba was identified as his.[15] It was burnt down in the 1st c. AD. Since its original excavation in the 1960s it was believed to belong to his family since he was a patron of Ovid who wrote of his visit to Corvinus's son on Elba before his exile on the Black Sea. Recent excavations below the collapsed building revealed five dolia for wine which were stamped with the Latin inscription _“Hermia Va(leri) (M)arci s(ervus)fecit”_ (made by Hermias, slave of Marcus Valerius).

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/covids-alchemical-masquerade-the-aquarian-dawn.1561/#post-34501
Now the funny part is i listened to an episode of Crrow777 which was all about Covid and Ovid.


_View: https://youtu.be/bsP6adl9Edk_



_View: https://youtu.be/EISKNil8nfw_


So it is only natural in this reality that it should connect in such an obvious way.





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corvin
Now if we want to get real spooky lets take the V out of Corvin and replace it with a B

Corbin.....

Dallas....


----------



## HELLBOY (May 21, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Maybe we should be looking for one of these,View attachment 9082​The _Casale Rotondo_, a cylindrical tomb near the sixth milestone on the Appian Way, is often identified as being the tomb of Corvinus, but this is debatable.[11] Corvinus is also recorded in an inscription as being one of the three friends of Gaius Cestius responsible for erecting statues that once stood at the site of the famous Pyramid of Cestius which is located close to the Porta San Paolo in Rome.
> 
> My confirmation bias got pinged by the name Corvinus and my mind read Covid, small world eh.
> 
> ...



The relationship you have is very interesting! Thanks!
When I looked at a raven logo it reminded me of this:



KD is a name that anyone could have taken and more in the middle of the 1997 movie.
I understand that KD has been with SH for a long time, I am a witness because when I was still 15 years old, our teacher told us about SH and the creator Korben Dallas.


----------



## Armouro (May 29, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Maybe we should be looking for one of these,View attachment 9082​The _Casale Rotondo_, a cylindrical tomb near the sixth milestone on the Appian Way, is often identified as being the tomb of Corvinus, but this is debatable.[11] Corvinus is also recorded in an inscription as being one of the three friends of Gaius Cestius responsible for erecting statues that once stood at the site of the famous Pyramid of Cestius which is located close to the Porta San Paolo in Rome.
> 
> My confirmation bias got pinged by the name Corvinus and my mind read Covid, small world eh.
> 
> ...



I always thought of King David, when KD was abbreviated from Korben Dallas. The biblical reference has never left me.
Does the cut of glass in the raven image not smack of deliberate sigil-work?


----------

